# Awesome and very easy duck/goose stew



## Thomas Dow (Aug 11, 2007)

I found this recipe on backwoodsbound.com. The recipe is actually called Bomb Diggity Duck Soup, but it's more like a stew. Some of the ingredients sound weird, but its great.

Bomb Diggity Duck Soup

~ 2 - 3 mallard breasts, cut into 3/4" cubes (I used a whole goose breast)
~ 1 can Campbell's beef broth
~ 1 1/2 broth cans water
~ 1 chicken flavored Ramen noodles (I used beef flavor)
~ 2 tsp soy sauce
~ seasoning salt
~ 1 tsp pepper
~ garlic powder
~ 1 small onion chopped
~ 1 orange bell pepper, diced
~ chopped carrots to taste
~ 4 small potatoes, cubed
~ 1 cup minced bacon

Put all ingredients into a crockpot. Stir together.

Cook on low for 6 - 8 hours.

I substitued celery for bell pepper and used a half pound of bacon. You can do whatever. I also let if simmer on very low temp over night.


----------

